# Good snow plowing tires



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Hey Guys,
I am looking at what brand and what tire would be best to put on an 2005 Cheve 2500 HD. I have hear that Cooper M+S are very popular. Is that true or what do u use?
Thanks
Bchlawns


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

Cooper Discoverer A/T's or BFGoodrich All-Terrain's are my choice tires. Both have low noise and wear like a brick. Good all around tire that won't kill your budget (especially the Cooper's).


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Thanks jalawn, should I keep my regular tired on in the summer and put these on only in the Winter or are these tires ok to keep on all year long?


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I keep all mine on all year long. MAKE SURE YOU ROTATE EVERY 3K!!! That is teh key for good wear.


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

Hockeypelleta<----spelling made by Nokia awsome run them on all 30 some trucks.....should cost you about 500 or soo....dont rum them in summer....if you take them off youll get like 4 years on them.....swear by them....


----------



## jscott (Dec 30, 2003)

What model Hakka's do you use?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

copper stt or bf goodrich mud terrians


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I would go these: 









Plowman45......how do the BFGoodrich Mud Terrains do in the snow?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i dont know i was thinking of getting a set to replace my dunlops


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I hear those T/A's are the best. I'm running Goodyear Wrangler RTS on my F150. I like them. We use Coopers at work. They look nice but do wear alittle uneven on the fronts of our vans.


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

yeh i hear the BF Goodwich All-Terraine T/A. I am going to get those i think
Bchlawns


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Good Choice Bchlawns  The AT's won't let you down, I have them on my 03 Chevy ZR2 and they kick butt.


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

how much will a set of those tires cost me about?


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

if you dont mind getting a deticated snow tire then go that wroute! any other AT tire may do good in the snow but they will stiull be a compromise. I have dunlop radial rover rt's and they do excellent in the snow and for what they are I love em but they are still just an AT tire. A snow tire would do even better but I didnt want to get another set of rims and all that cost. The dunlops were 108 from the tire rack. BFG's are more expensive and owned by a french CO. so I personally wouldnt by em even though they are a good tire. 

All an AT tire is is a compromise tire. They do OK off road and they do OK on the road and they do OK in the winter. If you want a tire that does awsom off road then dont buy a AT tire from any brand....buy a off road tire from interco or get a set of hogs. Even different offroad tires work better in different conditions for exapmle. If you want a no compromise tire that does great in the snow get a snow tire. 

Most actual off road tires may do ok or good in some snow conditions but really suck in others. 

The coopers are well liked as a snow tire though.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

www.tirerack.com


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

there is a article in truck trend same ? they say 265 85 16's


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

oh.....I run 265 72 r 16's. Whats size were you thinking?

Be carefull about weight ratings though depending on what you do. My dunlops are rated a a bit over 3k witch is fine for my needs. Just make sure what ever tire you run will have a rating in #'s higher than the most weight you plan on putting on your truck.


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

ratlover,
265 72 r 16's what are those?
Thanks


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I ment 265 *75* r 16's


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Im no longer going to be running bfg a/t. Our trucks would eat at them running them all year with good rotation. I cant get more then 25000-30000 miles on the tires for our 2500hd's.


----------



## 01lariat (Feb 29, 2008)

My truck is scheduled for another set of Yohohama Geolander AT/S tires. Popular choice amongst plow guys here. I have them on my truck currently and they have been good to me. Low noise, good traction, long lasting, smooth ride, and even wear. I got my current set well used, but they still impressed me.


----------



## blue sky guy (Nov 5, 2010)

Use TOYO A/T for max grip, etc. I have 285/75/16-no problems. They were recommended by tire company. gotta say so far so gr8!!


----------



## goatboy1 (Nov 8, 2009)

*safety does have a price*



Bchlawns;146641 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I am looking at what brand and what tire would be best to put on an 2005 Cheve 2500 HD. I have hear that Cooper M+S are very popular. Is that true or what do u use?
> Thanks
> Bchlawns[/QUOTE)
> Always surprises me when so called professionals are investing 40 to 50K in a truck and a plow but would think long and hard about buying the snow tires and or chains plus factory rims they really need ... but ultimately go out and buy a set of tires that in the cold become nothing but four granite boulders on rims.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

cooper discover M&S is what i'd go with. i run them studded on my daily drivers and i know it would make a great plowing tire as many here will attest to.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

viper881;1106174 said:


> Im no longer going to be running bfg a/t. Our trucks would eat at them running them all year with good rotation. I cant get more then 25000-30000 miles on the tires for our 2500hd's.


I agree thats my exact experience with the BFG A/T's. I will never buy them again. I went with michelin a/t2 this time and so far so good. Plus they seem much more planted than the BFG.

By the way I just realized this is a really old thread.


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*ag treads*

ag tread maybe


----------

